# Lindsay Lohan wieder voll mobil



## Mandalorianer (8 Dez. 2010)

*Sie hat ihren Führerschein zurück*
* Lindsay Lohan wieder voll mobil*​

Da freut sie sich sicher sehr: Lindsay Lohan (24) darf seit Montag wieder Autofahren. Nun ist sie wieder mobil und nicht mehr auf die Fahrkünste anderer angewiesen.

Die Bewährungsbehörde hat Lindsay die Fahrlizenz sogar schon vor zwei Wochen zurück gegeben, aber die Schauspielerin durfte nicht direkt davon Gebrauch machen, da erst noch die Ärzte der Betty-Ford-Klinik ihr Okay geben mussten. Dies ist aber nun Anfang der Woche geschehen und nun kann sie wieder (fast) voll durchstarten.

Momentan muss Lindsay nämlich noch jedes Mal um eine offizielle Erlaubnis bitten, wenn sie das Klinikgelände verlassen möchte. Und so lange sie die nicht hat, darf sie auch nicht fahren, berichtet TMZ. Aber am 3. Januar, vielleicht sogar schon früher, ist ja auch ihr Aufenthalt in der Klinik vorbei und dann kann sie, so oft sie will und zu jeder Uhrzeit, durch die Gegend fahren.

Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass sie dieses Mal verantwortungsbewusster mit ihrer wiedergewonnenen Freiheit umgeht und nicht direkt zum Kokstütchen greift, denn sonst ist sie ihren Lappen wahrscheinlich wieder schneller los, als sie denkt. 

*Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Q (9 Dez. 2010)

Und Bilder davon haben wir ja schon  :thx:


----------



## krawutz (9 Dez. 2010)

Die Zeit der schlechten Nachrichten geht wieder los.


----------



## BlueLynne (9 Dez. 2010)

jetzt wird es spannend


----------



## Punisher (10 Dez. 2010)

voll mobil kann man auch anders verstehen


----------

